# a call for genetic experts



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi genetic expert guys,
I just found an awesome color variation of pigeons in a video on face book which one of my friends posted about month a go on his face book page,
I just want to know how they have reached to this type of of awesome patterns in their stock !? 
some of them are white mirrored with another color exactly at mid line of the body! and some of them got amazing pattern of tail body and wings on them! 
(see the one at the end of video with two white flights, gray head and fully black tail)
is it any simple word to explain their main method of producing this type of nice and tidy marks ?


Here is the video link : https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=588691064617304 

Cheers


----------



## CAErickson (Apr 20, 2015)

They appear to be mosaics, possible chimerism.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Selection and continually plucking coloured feathers until they eventually grow back white


----------



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

indigobob said:


> Selection and continually plucking coloured feathers until they eventually grow back white


Its the first time I'm hearing this things ! 
Do you mean its not in their gene! and we have to pull their hundreds colory feathers with our hand and encourage next growing ones to be white 
how you now next feathers are solid whites mate ?!


----------



## CAErickson (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah, Never heard of that either. These are mosaics. Its all genetic. Half their cells have genes for basic color and pattern, the other half of their cells have genes for white.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

The 'half-siders' will be bred for that particular colour pattern, as are baldhead, saddle, etc. in other breeds. They are not mosaic or chimera.
The grey bird with the white collar at '36' is the result of continual plucking until the feathers grow back white.

If you look at this video (I don't know how to copy the url):

PIGEONS OF RASHID ALI SHAH 4

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/h5DoIui5PKw/mqdefault.jpg

You will see examples of birds which have been plucked to achieve unusual colour patterns.


----------



## CAErickson (Apr 20, 2015)

Very interesting. Thanks. Would be interested in seeing a fantail half tailmark, half saddle with the tail color and wing color on opposite sides.


----------

